# Agility?



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone do agility with their Maltese? I would LOVE to see pictures and/or videos!

Mandi took her first agility lesson last night and she did wonderfully! I am very excited to go again!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes I do agility with Perri. I don't have a video of him yet, but I do hope to get one sometime! That's great you've started with Mandi, it's lots of fun. It is slow going at first, because everything has to be introduced incrementally. It took awhile before everything "clicked" into place with Perri, but it was great seeing that light bulb go off in his head as he put everything together.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

I really want to put Parker in agility classes, but I have to wait until he's at least a year old. I was told that since he's still a puppy, his bones aren't fully developed and he may get injured. I can wait a few more months anyway.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

^^ While you're waiting, put him in an obedience class. If you've already done basic obedience with him, go up to intermediate. It will make things easier for you in agility, and give you guys something to do together while you wait.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> ^^ While you're waiting, put him in an obedience class. If you've already done basic obedience with him, go up to intermediate. It will make things easier for you in agility, and give you guys something to do together while you wait. [/B]


Yeah, I was wondering about that, too. He finished up Basic Obedience last month, and wasn't sure if the next level of obedience would be beneficial for him in Agility. I'll look into it. Thanks!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh yes! 










Agility is great fun. Go for it!


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh great picture!!  Talk about a cute puppy! How does your dog do on the teeter? I think Mandi might get scared when we are ready to learn that!

Mandi came into the class late (about a month late) so we played catch-up for the first class and she was awesome! We did the dog walk, a-frame, tunnel and a couple of jumps. She really loves the a-frame..but enjoyed it all. She took it all in stride! lol I can't wait to learn more! 

I was surprised..I thought she wouldn't like it at all..especially the jumping part, but she proved me wrong!
I think she loves it because she gets lots of treats and praise--it makes it a bunch of fun! We will see if she does as well this next class


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I start the teeter with no tip by putting tables on both ends so it is basically held up. I teach my dog to run to the end. We slowly add more tip. With a little dog it is really important they run to the end and not stand in the middle...otherwise you'll lose time waiting for it to tip. 

That picture was my Mikey Man...he loooooved agility, especially jumping.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh, that makes sense! I bet it is a lot less scary that way too! 

Mickey looks like he is having a blast!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Do you have to wait a year? Moxie is jumping through a hoola hoop. I only have it like 18" off the ground, but he seems to like to do it. The trainer told me it's a good way to give him some exercise.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Do you have to wait a year? Moxie is jumping through a hoola hoop. I only have it like 18" off the ground, but he seems to like to do it. The trainer told me it's a good way to give him some exercise.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

I think people don't usually do agility with their dogs untill they are older to give them time to grown without the extra stress on their joints. Mandi is 2, so that isn't a problem for us. At the same time, Mandi was jumping on an off couches ever since she was big enough to reach, so I don't see how jumping through a hoola hoop could hurt him much.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No jumping until the dog is done growing. For a little one, that's after a year of age. 

You don't want puppies putting repetitive pressure on their bones before their growth plates are closed. I wouldn't have the hoola hoop more than 4 inches off the ground.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh Perri is so funny with the see-saw! He always did fine with it when on lower settings and would run up and run down. When it was permanently changed to full height, he started running up, and then standing in the middle so it's completely horizontal, looking around like he's the king of the world, and then slooowly riding it down like he has all the time in the world.  Thank goodness we're not showing LOL!


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Awww! He really is a prince! Of course he has to soak up all the attention he can get!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Oooohhh I love the pic! how fun!!! :aktion033: 
I was thinking about doing that with kadie, she has SO much energy I think she would love to do that!
How did you guys get started?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

^^ Oh Perri is in a class. I definately could not have taught it on my own!


----------

